# Restaurant recommendations for team meals at Vegas Cup



## Carlsbad10 (Jan 13, 2017)

_For those that have participated in past years, any good recommendations on restaurants or food courts for a team meal near the strip?_


----------



## madcow (Jan 13, 2017)

Not really a restaurant, but for years we stayed in hotels with a grill. Then we would make a Costco run. One dad would always cook the Tri tip and the rest of the families pitched in with sides.
Some of the best team meals we have had.


----------



## madcow (Jan 13, 2017)

We've also been fortunate enough to have a couple girls who live in Vegas on our roster, so the last few years, they have hosted the team dinners. Those were just as good if not better, but not everybody has Vegas girls on their rosters


----------



## NoGoal (Jan 13, 2017)

Carlsbad10 said:


> _For those that have participated in past years, any good recommendations on restaurants or food courts for a team meal near the strip?_


Girls seem to love Serendipity outside of Cesars Palace.  As long as you're okay knowing it's the not the healthy of meals.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 13, 2017)

We did bowling st the Orleans and at there
Near the fields in Sunmerlin, there is a Bjs pizza that we've gone to a few times.


----------



## Frank (Jan 13, 2017)

Carlsbad10 said:


> _For those that have participated in past years, any good recommendations on restaurants or food courts for a team meal near the strip?_


Metro Pizza - on flamingo about 3 miles east of strip

Rio hotel buffet is great.  They have everything a team could want


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jan 13, 2017)

You know that I want to make an inappropriate recommendation, but I won't.  Good luck this weekend.


----------



## outside! (Jan 13, 2017)

As the years have gone by and they have become more serious about the game, DD's team decided they wanted most of their meals in the hotel with only one team meal at a restaurant on the last night. Find a restaurant that does catering and then order a few trays of food, buy some disposable utensils and serve it up in a common room. After the girls eat their fill, let the chaperones eat the leftovers. We have also given leftovers to the hotel staff in the past. We make the team clean up the common area after the meal. If you let them know that they will be cleaning up before hand, they will make less of a mess. We never stay on the strip in Vegas as we want the girls to be fresh, rested and not exposed to cigarette smoke.

When we do take the team to a restaurant, we have the girls and parents order by the DD's jersey number for separate checks if there are a lot of parents. If there are only a few chaperones, then the players order on the team account and the chaperones pay separate.


----------



## etc1217 (Jan 13, 2017)

outside! said:


> As the years have gone by and they have become more serious about the game, DD's team decided they wanted most of their meals in the hotel with only one team meal at a restaurant on the last night. Find a restaurant that does catering and then order a few trays of food, buy some disposable utensils and serve it up in a common room. After the girls eat their fill, let the chaperones eat the leftovers. We have also given leftovers to the hotel staff in the past. We make the team clean up the common area after the meal. If you let them know that they will be cleaning up before hand, they will make less of a mess. We never stay on the strip in Vegas as we want the girls to be fresh, rested and not exposed to cigarette smoke.


In the past, when I was the travel coordinator for my DD's team, we did the same as Outside's team did. We stayed a few blocks away from the strip (but close enough for the parents to go to the strip) and we ordered food in. The girls and families can hang out at the hotel's common area and not feel rushed. Plus it is not as expensive. We, parents, already spent enough as it is for the travel and hotel.

 Then the last night some of the parents would take the team to the strip to walk around and explore the shops.


----------



## Stip21 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bonsai about 10 min off the strip was fantastic!


----------



## Projustice (Jan 15, 2017)

For breakfast best place is Blueberry Hill Restaurant, amazing food!!
http://www.blueberryhillrestaurants.com/menu.php


----------



## B.B. (Jan 16, 2017)

La Maison de Maggie.  Best. Crepes. Ever.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 16, 2017)

madcow said:


> We've also been fortunate enough to have a couple girls who live in Vegas on our roster, so the last few years, they have hosted the team dinners. Those were just as good if not better, but not everybody has Vegas girls on their rosters


Especially not the type of Vegas girls that your daughter's team has had.  Not often that you get YNT players that just show up.  Or maybe you do if you are that team....


----------

